# Never have a camera when you want one..



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He just wants to make his Mama happy!! That is sweet.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's a good boy for trying so hard! You have to pack one of this little point and shoots with you all the time. The best moments always seem to happen when you don't have something to record it on.
_


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Most of the time they are doing something darling in the living room and I don't keep the big camera out, sides the lighting is horrible cause I keep it dimmed. Either that it happens so fast no time to react. I'll have to get me one of those small ones I can keep in a drawer, but then I'll have to worry that the batteries are good.


----------

